# Electric Awning



## onebadss (Jul 15, 2008)

Sometime back I read a post about problems with the electric awning and have a few questions. First does anyone know how to find that post? Next has anyone had problems with the awning pooling water and not allowing it to run off and when the wind blows the awning partially closes and whips. I am affraid that the awning will tear. I heard from somewhere that they (keystone) came up with a kit or something to fix the problem. Is this true? Looking for ideas to fix the problem. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

This might be what you are looking for:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...amp;hl=electric


----------



## True Islander (Jan 4, 2009)

I have an electric awning and I sent away to dometic for the adjustable arm retro part. It takes 2 people 15 mins to install and it works great. I love my electic awning now, I lower one end and use tie downs to make sure the wind doesn't damage it and I am good to go. My wife loves it because she can put it out for the kids with a push of the button.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'll gladly help you out, here is what we do: If it looks like it's going to rain we go into the trailer and push the button and put the awning back up, problem solved in less than a minute. If it starts getting windy we go into the trailer and push the button and put the awning back up, problem solved in less than a minute. Seriously, people make things more difficult than they need to be. Just put it up and put it back out when the weather is better. Sure beats the alternative of having your awning ripped off your trailer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

CTDOutback06 said:


> I'll gladly help you out, here is what we do: If it looks like it's going to rain we go into the trailer and push the button and put the awning back up, problem solved in less than a minute. If it starts getting windy we go into the trailer and push the button and put the awning back up, problem solved in less than a minute. Seriously, people make things more difficult than they need to be. Just put it up and put it back out when the weather is better. Sure beats the alternative of having your awning ripped off your trailer.


Actually that is not a good enough answer. The awnings should be more then a sun shade. The manual awning on my last trailer could easily handle any amount of rain and a fairly strong wind without issue. The electric one that came with my 31 rqs would not handle a sprinkle and the 1 minute time to roll it in is not a bonus if all my junk under the awning now gets wet and I can not sit outside and watch the rain fall without getting wet myself.

I installed an adjustable rafter to hold the awning tight and now I can leave the awning out in a heavy down pour. It still lack wind strength but with the rafter I can now tie it down and be confident it will not blow away like a paper plate.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Andy, I don't suppose you have a picture of that rafter, do you? The fiver we're looking at has an electric awning.

Mark


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Blow away like a paper plate.....







tooooooo funny!!!!!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Andy, I don't suppose you have a picture of that rafter, do you? The fiver we're looking at has an electric awning.
> 
> Mark


I will take one and post it but I am on a limited plan while camping in Canada and do not want to use too much data transfer. It gets spendy. Here is a link to what it looks like.

PPL parts sales


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks, Andy.

Mark


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

We had our awning ripped off (well half-off) by a freak storm a couple of weeks ago. So putting it up if you don't have the adjustable arms or the brace that Andy mentioned is the ONLY way to go.

However, the new electric awning that Mid-America RV in Carthage put on has the adjustable arms and can be drooped at one end and then tied down.

So, if you don't have anything under the awning that you worry about getting wet, don't do anything special and put it up before you leave or it rains or it's windy. However, if you, or your DW, or DS, or DD, like the lights and all the trimmings like we do, droop one side, screw a couple anchors in real quick and secure that puppy good and tight and just enjoy yourself.

This new awning is much, much, much less worry and the retro sounds easy... My advice, install the adjustable arm or the rafter and stop frettin' and start enjoyin'

Camping is about fun, right?

Paul (Sandman)


----------

